# Child minding costs



## johnboyglynn (15 Apr 2009)

What would be the going rate to get a baby minded in mnders home. 8 30 to 3 00 school term only. Would you have to pay during summer holidays.


----------



## ziltwo (20 Apr 2009)

Not sure if this is your answer, but to be honest I believe they charge by the hour.. what I did and it is working out fine. I got an au pair costing €80.00 a week. she helps with house work and of course is their for the odd night out.  the fact that you will have to provide a room and feed them.. is a small price to pay 
zil


----------



## johnboyglynn (20 Apr 2009)

sounds good but wouldn't like someone living the the house no way i could convert the garage. where did you source the aupair


----------



## gillarosa (20 Apr 2009)

There is usually more flexability with Minders in their own home than you may find with Créches in regard to times and taking time off in the Summer, some in fact only want term-time jobs as they appreciate the freedom of earning during the Winter and spending the Summer with their own family, my only experience recently is after school care but I think many guage their price exactly at the rate charged by Créches within their locality.


----------



## johnboyglynn (20 Apr 2009)

Apart from money I prefer a minder more personal. The better half is a teacher hence school term only required.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Apr 2009)

We have a qualified nanny that picks our kids up from creche for 1pm and brings them to our house until we return about 5 ish. We pay €200 nett, thats for 5 1/2 days.


----------



## MAM69 (20 Apr 2009)

As a childminder myself I charge €30 per day for a baby .As I have young kids myself I only look after teacher's children as I want to be off when they are off school. I dont charge for any day that the schools are closed and know of other minders who do the same thing. The cost will probably vary depending on where you live.


----------



## ziltwo (21 Apr 2009)

johnboyglynn said:


> sounds good but wouldn't like someone living the the house no way i could convert the garage. where did you source the aupair


 
i got her from aupairworld.com .. i have been very lucky with the girls, you can get an agent to source one for you, but to be honest they cost, so by going onto aupair world it cuts out the middle man.  The spanish girls in my opinion are the best, as I find them to be very family friendly.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (21 Apr 2009)

my sis was working for the same family for over 4 yrs. her rate was 12e an hour.she went through an agent.


----------

